# Rougham House - May 2012



## Priority 7 (May 21, 2012)

Despite evidence to the contrary stating the Hall was built and owned by the Bennet family (Circa 1596-1889) it would appear that Roger Kedington was the original owner of Rougham Hall before it came into the possession of the Philip Bennet (During the reign of Henry VIII) who was the then County High Sheriff. 
The Bennet family lived at Rougham Hall during the 19th cent. Philip Bennet was reputedly the last family member to own the house which was of Gothic and Elizabeathan styles. Capt Geoffrey Bennet (winning jockey of the 1923 Grand National riding on Sgt Murphy) was born at Rougham Hall. 







Sadly the house was the victim of a stray German bomb during an air raid, that was almost certainly intended for the bomb store on the nearby airfield. The 2000lb device exploded in the courtyard, serverely comprising the foundations of the property, causing the chimneys to fall through the roof and walls to crumble.Alas the once Grand Hall has since been left in ruins.



















































Visited with UrbanX and Covert Urbex


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 21, 2012)

Very nice, I bet it was really peaceful there for you. It's got to be worth a visit when I'm next in the area.


----------



## UrbanX (May 21, 2012)

Fantastic photos dude! Far too quick up for me tho, some of us have got to work 

really is a lovely site, glad you liked it, and you can now turn that pin green!


----------



## Priority 7 (May 21, 2012)

You will make a great girl guide one day UX  and my pins turn orange...usually after too much fake tan


----------



## KingRat (May 21, 2012)

What a lovely place. I may have to go and HDR it


----------



## Priority 7 (May 21, 2012)

KingRat said:


> What a lovely place. I may have to go and HDR it



What you wanna do that for


----------



## KingRat (May 21, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> What you wanna do that for



Well, whereas some people are "so moneysupermarket.com", I'm more "so talkurbex.com" now pass my gasmask I feel a 'sickness set' coming on


----------



## flyboys90 (May 21, 2012)

How the other half lived, That looks like an americian airman in the first pic which makes sense as B17,s were based at Rougham in 1944 (94th bomb group?) great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 21, 2012)

Bloody fantastic pictures and brillant find


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 22, 2012)

Very nice, looks like a grand building. Great pics


----------



## morphlet (May 26, 2012)

*Rougham House*

Lovely house
Re: Capt 'Tuppy' Bennet and Sergeant Murphy. The horse was the oldest ever to win the Grand National however, sadly his jockey was killed shortly afterwards following a fall in which he was kicked in the head (no skull caps in those days). Poor old Sergeant Murphy was kept in training and as a 16 year old was killed in a race at the old Bogside racecourse three years later.


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2012)

morphlet said:


> Lovely house
> Re: Capt 'Tuppy' Bennet and Sergeant Murphy. The horse was the oldest ever to win the Grand National however, sadly his jockey was killed shortly afterwards following a fall in which he was kicked in the head (no skull caps in those days). Poor old Sergeant Murphy was kept in training and as a 16 year old was killed in a race at the old Bogside racecourse three years later.




Wow! Amazing history! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nelly (May 26, 2012)

Nice stuff fella!!!


----------

